# Electronica de Codigo Abierto Y Primer proyecto



## sprenc (Nov 28, 2010)

Bueno me gustaria iniciar este tema con algo muy interesante que me parecio al poder ver la asombrosa potencia que podemos agarrar juntos y curiosamente me puse a ver la capacidad y potencia a la que llego linux empezando desde un simpli sistema operativo el cual se desarrollo desarrollo desde un pequeñit s.o "minix" y ahora es una de las mas grandes distros mas estables en el mundo.

Me puse a pensar que tengo unos cuantos proyectitos que quiero compartir la finalidad es que sean cada vez mejorados y compartidos, como si yo hago la receta de una sopa de lenteja pero ustedes le van agregando que el chorizo ( sin albur no os pensais mal ) y otro le coloca un poquito mas de sal, oa lo mejor a otro se le ocurre ponerle piña, pero a la vez iremos agregando los nombres en los "Creditos" de quienes lo vayamos desarrollando.

 Hagamos, creemos, temas basados en eso.

Las caracteristicas  de codigo abierto en electrónica a cumpir son: 

*Nombre y finalidad de proyecto 

*Foto y esquematico (foto no nescesario)

*Lista de materiales lo mas detallado posible

( indicar sugerencia debajo de la lista en caso de indicar especificaiones o partes especiales )

 *Pcb o Alambrado, (lo podemos ir desarrollando entre todos para lo cual se daran a conocer las diferentes tecnicas que conozcamos)

*Veracidad, prueba comprobada y explicacion detallada y correcta del funcionamiento del circuito (videoo algo que compruebe su funcionalidad)

*Para cambiar o hacer modificacion indicarlas en un numero en orden 

1. 2. 3. etc.. , explicacion sencilla de por que se uso o por que se modifico. 
Para empezar quiero empezar con un circuito que publique hace mucho tiempo en otra pagina y el cual sirvio de mucho pero ahora quiero sugerir algunas cosillas para hacerlo mas eficiente.

Se trata de un amplificador de audifonos el cual desarrolle por alla de 2007 y lo publique en una de las paginas y salo todo a la perfeccion lo siguieron desarrollando y esto es lo ultimo jamas pense que a eso se llegaria en codigo abierto lacalidad del tal es sorprendente,

 bueno pues me dio buenos resultados y espero que lo armen es muy sencillo el pcb y la lista de componentes.

SIRVE QUE AQUI EXPLICO EL TEMA EN ORDEN CONFORME A LAS NORMAS DE OPEN SOURCE Ó CODIGO ABIERTO


Amplificador de audio para auriculares 8w rms modelo de codigo abierto numero asignado 50102011 paaos







Circuito Esquematico






Foto pcb







LISTA DE PIEZAS

P1 = 50K 
R1 = 56K 
R2 = 22K 
R3 = 330K 
R4 = 10K 
R5 = 10K 
R6 = 33R 
R7 = 33R 
R8 = 68R 
C1 = 0.27uF 
C2 = 10uF-35V 
C3 = 5pF 
C4 = 100nF-63V 
C5 = 100nF-63V 
D1 = 1N914 
D2 = 1N914 
Q1 = BC338 
Q2 = BC328 
IC1 = TL072 
J1 = plug enchufe de entrada de audio
J2 = plug enchufe de salida 3.5 mm stereo audifonos


Sugerencia: sugiero que los diodos se trataen de conseguir igual a esa matricula o similares, ya que los diodos de poder son muy "duros" y estos restaria calidad a la eficiencia del circuito y lo peor distorsiones por que tendriamos que romper un umbral mas alto de ruptura en la juntura del diodillo ademas recuerden que por el silicio esperamos 0.3 v y apenas si manjeamos una entrada como minima de .83 volts de entrada y asi que nomas no va. 

Nivel potencia de salida= 8W Audifonos 32-36 ohms  RL
Sensibilidad de voltaje de entrada= 0.83V RMS for full power 
Rango de frecuencia de respuesta= 0.5dB trabajando en un radio de 30Hz y 20kHz 
Radio de ruido de la señal =-95dB sin recorte (20Hz to 20kHz) con respecto a la señal de entrada 500mV
separacion entre canales ( CrossTalk ó permeabilidad inductiva aislativa[depende la calidad de materiales que se trabajen]) = -50dB entre 20Hz y 10kHz


Bueno aqui hago una breve descripcion el por que de los trasistores de salida, bueno esos los pongo por ke asi exprimimos la fuente asi tenemos presentes a todo momento el voltaje para poder levantar las bobinas de los audifonos speakers, asi esto nos garantiza la disposicion y suavidad de levante slew rate de la bobina y asi teniendo mas claridad y respuesta hasta en las minimas y maximas frecuencia de alcance, que si hay un agudo por alla de 14 a 20 kilohertz imperceptible por su baja potencia le hagamos prescencia sea perceptible por nuestro oido, asi si es la frecuencia mas baja y la cual le cuesta trabajo llegar limpia y fuerte a nuestro amplificador esta sea amplificada de problemas y nos vamos por alla de 5hz a 20 hz.

pues bueno espero que les guste el sonido de este amplificador y LO MAS IMPORTANTE ESPERO SU MANIPULAION Y APORTE

MI PRIMER MANIPULACION ES:

1. Cambiar capacitor C1 a 1 microfaradio ( capacitor de entrada para poder ir mas alla de 30 hz )



Bueno ese es mi primer aporte aqui en esta pagina y mis primeros posts y espero por favor manipulenlo a ver a donde llegamos.

Pero de veras ire publicando tema a tema hasta dos temas por semana 

Byeeeee

Espero ver quien es que le hace la segunda manipulacion 

Recuerden que pueden proponer una fuente y seria un como segundo proyecto y el cual igual iriamos manipulando siempre y cuando sea compartido y siga el numero de modelos asignados para nuestros Open Sources


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2010)

No entiendo un pomo  


En el PCB se vé la inscripción de Silicon Chip, que es una revista australiana de muy buen nivel. Por que decís que lo desarrollaste vos???? Es mas, dudo que Silicon Chip autorice el uso de ese amplificador como Open Source, digo..., a menos que nos des el link original al PCB, por que has enlazado la imagen a un buscador de circuitos electrónicos.
Ese amplificador de auriculares - con esos transistores de salida -  no llega a 8 watts ni en sueños.
El diseño de la etapa de entrada no es muy bueno, ya que no tiene una impedancia de entrada definida y el filtro pasa-altos corta donde se le ocurre.
 
En fin.....huuummmmmmmmm


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2010)

¿Alguien dijo 8W?
La corriente circulará a través de R7-R8 (o R6-R8) y los auriculares (pongamos que son de 32Ω). Eso da que hay como máximo 15V-0,7V y una resistencia total de 33+68+32=133Ω.
-----
14,3V/133Ω≈0,11A. Esa es toda la corriente que puede haber en los auriculares.
(0,11A)²*32Ω≈0,39W pico => Prms=0,195W. Apenas unas 40 veces menos que la declarada.
Pero mejor, que 8W en unos auriculares los hacen volar. Y si no se queman, te queman los oídos.

Y la entrada, sin hacer cuentas, me parece que va a tener problemas ... R1-C1 no me dan muy buena espina así como están.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2010)

El par complementario de BC328/338 da 8 W ????? --->>>> Estamos en el *Hornoooo*!!!, no me quiero imaginar lo que dirian los pobres transistores si hablaran!!!.

Aunque la traducción del articulo de Silicon Chip de la revista 164 publicado el 14 de Mayo del 2002 esta pasable, continua un error en la Performance del Prototipo:

"Output Level: *90mΩ* (max) into 8W headphones".

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 28, 2010)

Señor Sprenc, yo no quiero criticar mas su circuito, yo pienso que  hubiera sido mejor decir "hice este diseño y quiero que me ayuden a  modificarlo".



Cacho dijo:


> . . . R1-C1 no me dan muy buena espina así como  están . . .



No importa como se mire,  el amplificador operacional esta configurado como inversor y la ganancia  esta ajustado por R1 y R3; la funcion de los condensadores (C1 y C3) es  limitar la banda pasante de frecuencia: F1=1/(2Pi*R1*C1) y F2=1/(2Pi*R3*C3).


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> No importa como se mire,  el amplificador operacional esta configurado como inversor y la ganancia  esta ajustado por R3/R1; la funcion de los condensadores (C1 y C3) es  limitar la banda pasante de frecuencia.


Nones.

La ganancia es de -R3/R1, es un inversor. El otro detalle importante es que C1 no limita ninguna frecuencia (por lo menos no en las que se utilizarán). Forma un filtro sólo con la impedancia de entrada (altísima) del operacional, con lo que el corte le queda muy lejos de las frecuencias de audio. C3 limita el ancho de banda (cerca de 100kHz).

La función de C1 es bloquear el paso de continua entre la fuente y el operacional (con eso se evita que amplifique continua). La cosa es que puestos en ese orden no necesariamente va a ser bueno el resultado. Eso es lo que me da mala espina.
Sumado a eso, la Xc que presenta C1 a las frecuencias de audio varía de unos pocos cientos de Ohm hasta algo como 3 o 4kΩ. Eso tampoco está muy bueno. Me da mala espina.
Por suerte R1 es de 56kΩ y esa variación no representa un número demasiado importante, sumado a que R3 es de 330kΩ... No cambia demasiado que digamos (aunque cambia). La cosa es que a mayor valor de resistencia, más ruido de Johnson... Eso me da mala espina.

En fin, no me da muy buena espina la elección de valores (120kΩ y 22kΩ habrían sido mejores elecciones para un TL072, manteniendo prácticamente la misma ganancia) ni el orden de R1 y C1 (que debería ser un tanto más grande).

Saludos 

Edit:
La fuente de ese circuito (y el texto traducido) es: http://www.circuit-finder.com/categ.../stereo-headphone-amplifier-circuit-schematic

Que a su vez lo tomó de acá: http://www.extremecircuits.net/2009/09/stereo-headphone-amplifier-circuit.html

Y ellos de acá: http://siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30588/article.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cacho: me hacés recordar al teniente Columbo jajajaja. Llegaste a la fuente del tema.
sprenc: dejate de fantasear con código abierto y esas cosas. He diseñado cosas, no muchas, pero las diseñé y alguna que otra funcionó. Estás en el "horno" amigo.


----------

